# Clubman Rally at St Angelo



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Took these last weekend at the Clubman stages rally at St Angelo. The weather was highly unusual for a rally in N. Ireland at any time of year leave alone October! Sunny and warm. It meant that the slippy corner I positioned myself on was very dusty which caused havoc with my white balance but I eventually got it under control.

Escort MK1 entering the corner sideways










Escort MK11 scattering the other photographers who were on the inside of the corner!










Another MK11 - this time from a low angle










Escort G3










Escort MK11 from the other side of the corner










It was a 2WD rally but there was 3 4WD's there and they were pushing it - this man was using all the road and some more along with it!










Some more exits - hard to get the power down.





































Comments always welcome. All taken with the 60D and Sigma 70-200.

Stevie


----------

